# VK - Moonshot 24 & Restocks



## Gizmo (13/7/16)

Moonshot 24MM V2 now in stock





RESTOCKS:
Kanger CLOCC Coils
Kanger SSOCC 0.5
ELEAF GS-AIR COILS


----------

